# ***Hamm Reptile Expo - Germany-Sept 14th 2013 ***



## smith.spider (Nov 21, 2009)

****Hamm Reptile Expo - Germany-Sept 14th 2013 *** New VW Transporter 5 seater, 2 nights in a luxurious apartment in Germany, departing early on 13th Sept from Yeovil, return to Yeovil Sun 15th. £235 pp. All incl. hotel, transport, experienced driver,crossing's & fuel! Only excludes show entry, food & drink. Plenty of room to bring Reps & equipment home.

*pls msg me for further info, or call 07882332490- serious enquiries only pls*. *only four seats currently available*,These seats will go fast!

*I will discuss collection points on route to Dover, but would prefer to meet in Yeovil, somerset on the Fri morning**


----------

